#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Can you still buy re-entry visas at the airport?

## The Fresh Prince

Due to unfortunate circumstances, me and a few mates have to make an un-schedualed trip to Phenom Penn tomorrow for the day. 

I haven't left the country in a couple of years and one of the guys thinks that you can no longer buy the permits at the airport.

I don't really fancy a drive up to Chaeng Wattana tomorrow so, do I have any other options? Is there somewhere closer to me where I can get one? (Rama 2) What time does the office open? How much? and is there a service where I can send someone to do it?

Also, Ive only got one full page left in my passport. Is that enough? there are a few spaces here and there on used pages that could fit a stamp I think.

Cheers in advance :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Help anyone :Smile: 

I'm gonna have to set my alarm and get up in the morning if I've gotta go to Chaeng Wattana.

----------


## dirtydog

The Cambodia visa takes up a full page, and I did read somewhere that the airport no longer does re entry visas, re entry visa is 1,900baht I believe, thats all I know  :Sad:

----------


## Mr Brown

I've just heard the circumstances. sorry.

Wife has just told me immigration at the airport that it's still no problem to get your re-entry stamp.

the Cambo visa will take one page for sure though

----------


## chitown

I was told by my immigration office as well as by several people that you can't get it at the airport anymore.

----------


## crazy dog

> I've just heard the circumstances. sorry.
> 
> Wife has just told me immigration at the airport that it's still no problem to get your re-entry stamp.
> 
> the Cambo visa will take one page for sure though


never believe everything your wife tells you, or what you see on the internet, re entry stamp is 1000 baht or 3000 for multi one year.

----------


## benbaaa

In Chiang Mai, you have to get your re-entry permit at Immigration, not at the nearby airport.  It takes up more than half a page itself.  I think you're fucked.  :Sad:

----------


## benbaaa

> re entry stamp is 1000 baht or 3000 for multi one year.


3,800 for the multi?

----------


## the dogcatcher

Would someone like to explain this situation in detail.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> It takes up more than half a page itself. I think you're fucked


Do you think I can get them to put it over the top of something?

----------


## aging one

Not at the airport, 1900 for a single re entry.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

ok, I'll drive to chaeng wattana now. I've got a half page free back on page 14 of 30. Can stamps be put on back pages?

----------


## English Noodles

Prince, if you don't have space in your passport for the Cambodian visa, then don't worry. You can go on-line and buy an e-visa for Cambodia, this means that you just print it out from your e-mail and the only thing that goes in your passport is the entry and exit stamps.

http://www.mfaic.gov.kh/evisa/

----------


## English Noodles

Sorry, just realised that the processing time is 3 business days.  :Sad:

----------


## benbaaa

> I've got a half page free back on page 14 of 30. Can stamps be put on back pages?


Don't see why not.  If they're in a helpful mood. 
 :ourrules:

----------


## benbaaa

If you go to Burma (Mae Sai/Tachileik), you just get a little entry and exit stamp from the Burmese, slightly smaller than your regular Thai entry/exit stamps. They take up about a quarter of a page.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Prince, if you don't have space in your passport for the Cambodian visa, then don't worry. You can go on-line and buy an e-visa for Cambodia, this means that you just print it out from your e-mail and the only thing that goes in your passport is the entry and exit stamps.  http://www.mfaic.gov.kh/evisa/ __________________


Thanks Noodles, that's perfect  :Smile:

----------


## the dogcatcher

Can someone explain this to me, please.

----------


## dantilley

> I was told by my immigration office as well as by several people that you can't get it at the airport anymore.


This is how I understand the situation also.



> Can stamps be put on  back pages?


Yes, stamps can be put anywhere there's space. Just be prepared to direct the immigration officer back a few pages when you return to BKK. And make sure they definitely do put the re-entry stamp back there rather that making it take up your last precious blank page which you'll need for the Cambodian visa.

----------


## English Noodles

> Can stamps be put on back pages?


If you mean the back of the information page, then no they won't.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Sorry, just realised that the processing time is 3 business days.


Bugger.




> Don't see why not. If they're in a helpful mood.


Ok the wife is going to come with me to help at immigration.

Thanks all.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> If you mean the back of the information page, then no they won't.


No i just meant on an older page.





> Yes, stamps can be put anywhere there's space. Just be prepared to direct the immigration officer back a few pages when you return to BKK. And make sure they definitely do put the re-entry stamp back there rather that making it take up your last precious blank page which you'll need for the Cambodian visa.


Cheers, Thats what I'll try for.

----------


## benbaaa

See below for an example of Burmese entry and exit stamps.  No silly visas taking up a whole page.

----------


## Blake7

You not got any glued in paper visas you can peel off? The Chinese one scome off very easy...

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Well everything was going really well, I got to immigration in good time and was there just in time for when they came back from lunch. I even wore my my "Bring happiness back to thailand" T-shirt in an effort to sweeten the deal.

The queue wasn't too long and a single re-entry is only 1000bt. I explained to the officer that I needed to keep my full page for a Cambodian so could he squeeze the re entry onto page 14. He was happy to do it and got the stamp out and put in in for me. He also explained it to the girl on the desk behind him when he was taking the stamp off her desk.


He asked me to go back to my seat and wait and I made the fatal mistake of thinking that they could handle it from there.

So he passes it to the stupid bint on the desk behind and without even thinking she opens the passport and gives me another re-entry stamp on the blank page that I was saving. :rofl: 



I could have posted this in the dumb/thai thread but I've now got another question. :Smile: 

She has put a void stamp over the top of it. (its a bit hard to read) Do you think the guys at the Cambodian side will count that as a blank page and put their full page visa over the top of it? I'm 98% confident they can be paid into treating as a blank page but I need 2% reassurance.

I've tried calling the British Embassy to ask but the lazy bastards just have an automated system that either tells you that the answers can be found on the webpage or just puts you through to one of those phones in an un manned office that just rings out in the end.

I don't have to be there now until Wednesday morning so I can leave tomorrow night.

----------


## dirtydog

No idea, but I think my all new and fresh, "The Best Ways To Torture Dumb Thais" thread is going to be a sure fire winner  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Oh shit man. Hope it works out. Glad to hear I was wrong on the fee.  I am sure it will be okay, you worry much to much as I do. :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> So he passes it to the stupid bint on the desk behind and without even thinking she opens the passport and gives me another re-entry stamp on the blank page that I was saving.


Unreal.

----------


## aging one

Deleted.


damn it was a good one...

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Well, I spoke to a girl at the Irish embassy, she was the only person I could think might have a good idea, and she has given me a 75% chance of getting through. She said in a special case they can use the observation page at the back if they wont put the visa over the voided re-entry. The passport is almost useless after this trip anyway. 

That's good enough for me so I've booked the flight.

I'll check back to this thread when I'm back as it could be useful info as to the result.

----------


## English Noodles

> Well, I spoke to a girl at the Irish embassy


There is no Irish Embassy in Thailand. :Smile:

----------


## dantilley

He probably means the consulate (Consulate of Ireland)

----------


## English Noodles

Probably, but you don't call MacDonalds Burger King. :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

ok ok, it's just some chick i know that works for 'an' embassy or something. :Smile: 

My wife said Irish.

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by The Fresh Prince
> 
> Well, I spoke to a girl at the Irish embassy
> 
> 
> There is no Irish Embassy in Thailand.


Can you change your av? I am starting to picture you to look that way.  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Ok so for future reference, they love it when you try to enter their country with not enough pages in your passport. :Smile: 

My mate and I showed up at the visa application place in the airport and he was worried because he had forgotten to get photo's but strangely he was one of the first off the plane that was given his visa and he was though.

So I hand my passport in and am waiting at the back of the line. The conversation went something like this.

Officer:Fresh Prince?

Me: Yep I'm here.

Officer:Preace come over here.
(and they took me aside)

Officer:Why are you such a stupid boy? What makes you think you can come to our country with a full passport?

Me: if you look at the last page it was just a mistake with from Thai immigration, they've voided the last stamp so you can put the visa on top of that.

Officer:We can not put a visa over the top of an old stamp. There is no way you are entering our country.

Me: Its pretty important that i get in so please just find a space and put the visa in there somewhere.

Officer(s) now:This is an official immigration place. There is no way we are giving you this visa. But we understand that you have a problem.

Me: Yep I totally understand. How about if I was to make a donation to immigration? would that solve the problem?

Officer: I think that there may be some way we can solve this problem, yes. If you were to make such a donation, where abouts in your passport would you like visa?
(Quickly riffling through passport to find an old page)

Me: How about here, on top of these old stamps from 2005?

Officer: O.k, what kind of donation would you like to make?

Me: How about 20$?

Officer: But that is less than 10$ each. (there was 5 of them by now)

Me: Ok. How about 50$

Officers: but you will still need your visa.

Me: Ok how about 70$

Officer: Yes, I think 70 dorrars would be fine. But to put the visa over old stamps I need you to right a short not for the police and sign it. Here is the form I will tell you what to right.

Me: Ok, whatever.

Officer: Prease right, I The Fresh Prince, have been a very sirry boy. I should not have come to this country with not enough pages in my passport. I promise I will never do it again and I will get a new passport as soon as I get back to Bangkok. Signed, The Fresh Prince.

And with that they gave me the visa. The bastards must have been pissing their pants all night after that one :Smile: 

The last thing he said was: If you ever want to get into this country again, you come see me ok. wink wink.

----------


## 12Call

You and your mate are clowns. 

Is it all the Thai's fault that you have not taken care of your personal paperwork ?

You just come across as a cheapo (another here in Thailand).

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Classic.! :rofl:  Never a dull moment.

----------


## English Noodles

> You just come across as a cheapo (another here in Thailand).


Maybe, but he's not.

----------


## Mr Brown

> Due to unfortunate circumstances, me and a few mates have to make an un-schedualed trip to Phenom Penn tomorrow for the day.





> You and your mate are clowns.  Is it all the Thai's fault that you have not taken care of your personal paperwork ?  You just come across as a cheapo (another here in Thailand).


It was a question of time.  Takes 10 days to get a new passport, better what FP did instead of throwing away a working visa

----------


## dantilley

> he was worried because he had forgotten to get photo's


This is quite a common occurrence and they have standard procedures in place - at Thai / Cambodia land border crossings a 100 Baht fee will get you through. Not a problem usually.



> to put the visa over old stamps I need you to right a short not for the police and sign it. Here is the form I will tell you what to right.


This shows that covering old stamps is also a standard procedure, as long as you sign something official to confirm that you agreed to it. So your offer of a "donation" was probably unecessary.

----------


## dirtydog

500baht at land borders with Cambodia to cover full pages, just as a thought, when he said that is less than $10 per stamp on your 5 stamp page, didn't it occur to you to use a less stamped page  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

I would have thought you could have problems getting back in to Thailand if you have defaced their immigration stamps in your passport. Would be far better asking them to put the visa straight over an old visa from the same country (Cambodia in this case) rather than stamps that have been placed by another country.

----------


## dantilley

> I would have thought you could have problems getting back in to Thailand if you have defaced their immigration stamps in your passport.


Not if it's old stamps from a few years back, they would have no idea they're there if the're covered over.

----------


## English Noodles

^I disagree. What if entry and exit stamps from the same trip are on different pages? Then the passport is showing either illegal entry or exit to or from the country.

Show us how you entered the country! I cant, the stamps have been covered by this visa. Show us when you exited the country! I cant this visa is covering the stamp.

----------


## dantilley

^ That would only be if they really scrutinised the passport and checked every entry / exit. This is very unlikely, especially if arriving at the airport. If the visa is only covering stamps from many years ago, it's doubtful this will be noticed.

----------


## English Noodles

I still stick to my original statement. 




> I would have thought you could have problems getting back in to Thailand  if you have defaced their immigration stamps in your passport. Would be  far better asking them to put the visa straight over an old visa from  the same country (Cambodia in this case) rather than stamps that have  been placed by another country.

----------


## dantilley

^ The issue I can see with that, though, is that it would be more visibly apparent that the visa has been stuck over the old one - unless it's _very_ precisely done, you will be able to see the edges of the old visa sticker around the new one. No problem for Thailand, I doubt, but it could cause you problems if you go back to Cambodia again on the same passport at some stage.

----------


## dirtydog

> but it could cause you problems if you go back to Cambodia again on the same passport at some stage.


Thats really not likely to happen when you already know that your passport is full  :Smile:

----------


## Clogiron

> ^ That would only be if they really scrutinised the passport and checked every entry / exit. This is very unlikely, especially if arriving at the airport. If the visa is only covering stamps from many years ago, it's doubtful this will be noticed.


Obviously you have not been to immigration recently applying for an "Extension of Stay" as this is exactly what they do, not only scrutinies each exit / re-entry stamp but also asking for photocopies of each such stamp to be signed and dated by the appliicant.

----------


## dantilley

> Originally Posted by dantilley
> 
> but it could cause you problems if you go back to Cambodia again on the same passport at some stage.
> 
> 
> Thats really not likely to happen when you already know that your passport is full


Ah, yeah, good point! Sticker over an old visa from the same country seems like the way forward then...

----------


## dirtydog

> scrutinies each exit / re-entry stamp


Yeah got to be careful of that, I remember when my father applied for his yearly visa, they got the calendar out to check there really was 365 days in a year which is what he put down.

----------


## dantilley

Maybe they were checking whether or not it was a leap year  :Wink:

----------


## Bettyboo

> You and your mate are clowns. Is it all the Thai's fault that you have not taken care of your personal paperwork ? You just come across as a cheapo (another here in Thailand).


Maybe to you.

Not to me.

I can perfectly understand how these types of situations arise from time to time, and FP managed it very well. Comes across as a smart and intelligent chap who managed an unpredictable and difficult situation very well, IMHO...

----------


## English Noodles

The thing is. He now has to go to get a new passport and then take his new passport and his old passport to immigration to get the non imm visa moved to the new passport.

I know that I would prefer to have all the Thai immigration stamps clearly showing in my passport, not covered by a Cambodian visa.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I would have thought you could have problems getting back in to Thailand if you have defaced their immigration stamps in your passport. Would be far better asking them to put the visa straight over an old visa from the same country (Cambodia in this case) rather than stamps that have been placed by another country.


A reasonable point, nit-picking Northern git, but a solid point non the less... any stamp, but Thai, as the passport is now full.

In that situation, it's an easy oversight, but could've been a problem, that FP and his new found bribe skills would've easilly managed.  :Smile: 

Looking at ^, I agree too. At the airport you should be okay to bribe away, but at the new immigration office it's not always possible, I should imagine.  :Smile:  Having said that, a well placed Thai would sort out these problems in a split second; well placed meaning anyone with a bit of power who is willing to go along to immigration with you. I've had a problem before and a head of faculty from the top uni came with me, problems solved within 30 seconds - literally.

----------


## dirtydog

> I know that I would prefer to have all the Thai immigration stamps clearly showing in my passport, not covered by a Cambodian visa.


Your just waiting for him to do his, "My Time in a Thai Jail" thread aint you  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

Nah, they would sort it out but they could be wankers about it if they wanted to be. :mid:

----------


## dirtydog

What about if they let him take his camera into jail  :Smile:  that would be a great thread  :Smile:

----------


## genericnic

And what lesson did you learn from this, grasshopper?

I was a Boy Scout for too many years. If I get to less than 5 blank pages in my passport, I get a new one (and I always get the extra pages at the same time as I get the new one). As Fresh Prince's predicament has shown, emergencies have a way of happening at an inconvenient time.






> Ok so for future reference, they love it when you try to enter their country with not enough pages in your passport.
> 
> My mate and I showed up at the visa application place in the airport and he was worried because he had forgotten to get photo's but strangely he was one of the first off the plane that was given his visa and he was though.
> 
> So I hand my passport in and am waiting at the back of the line. The conversation went something like this.
> 
> Officer:Fresh Prince?
> 
> Me: Yep I'm here.
> ...

----------


## The Fresh Prince

A lot of points to answer to, sorry I didn't realize this thread had continued, must have missed it. Yes I've learned to keep my passport up to date. You never know whats going to happen.

As to the placement of the visa, they chose a page where the visa would totally cover the old stamps with nothing poking out of the visa.

To DD it was 10$ per person in the office, not per stamp.

And to mr brown and BB, thanks for your words of support. As mentioned before it was an unplanned trip that had to be done.

Today my secretary took my passport to immigration for my 90 day thing and they checked the passport and said it was fine, just get a new one.

----------

